# Tomcat java verzeichnis



## joogi (22. Mrz 2006)

hallo,

hab gerade den Tomcat installiert, und wollte gleich mal ein kleines Beispiel ausprobieren.
hab ein ganz kleines Programm: 
	
	
	
	





```
<html>

<header> mein erstes JSP</header>
<body>

<h2> das Datum ist heute :</h2>

<%= new java.util.Date()%>

</body></html>
```

im ROOT verzeichnis abgelegt. Doch beim aufruf der Datei kommt folgendes:

type Exception report

message

description The server encountered an internal error () that prevented it from fulfilling this request.

exception

org.apache.jasper.JasperException: Unable to compile class for JSP
	org.apache.jasper.compiler.DefaultErrorHandler.javacError(DefaultErrorHandler.java:97)
	org.apache.jasper.compiler.ErrorDispatcher.javacError(ErrorDispatcher.java:346)
	org.apache.jasper.compiler.Compiler.generateClass(Compiler.java:414)
	org.apache.jasper.compiler.Compiler.compile(Compiler.java:472)
	org.apache.jasper.compiler.Compiler.compile(Compiler.java:451)
	org.apache.jasper.compiler.Compiler.compile(Compiler.java:439)
	org.apache.jasper.JspCompilationContext.compile(JspCompilationContext.java:511)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:295)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:292)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:236)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:802)

root cause

Unable to find a javac compiler;
com.sun.tools.javac.Main is not on the classpath.
Perhaps JAVA_HOME does not point to the JDK
	org.apache.tools.ant.taskdefs.compilers.CompilerAdapterFactory.getCompiler(CompilerAdapterFactory.java:106)
	org.apache.tools.ant.taskdefs.Javac.compile(Javac.java:935)
	org.apache.tools.ant.taskdefs.Javac.execute(Javac.java:764)
	org.apache.jasper.compiler.Compiler.generateClass(Compiler.java:382)
	org.apache.jasper.compiler.Compiler.compile(Compiler.java:472)
	org.apache.jasper.compiler.Compiler.compile(Compiler.java:451)
	org.apache.jasper.compiler.Compiler.compile(Compiler.java:439)
	org.apache.jasper.JspCompilationContext.compile(JspCompilationContext.java:511)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:295)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:292)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:236)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:802)

note The full stack trace of the root cause is available in the Apache Tomcat/5.0.28 logs.


Also in der KOnfiguration von Tomcat wird folgendes im Reiter "Java" für die JVM angegeben:

C:\Programme\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\client\jvm.dll
als Classpath:

Apache Software Foundation\Tomcat 5.0\bin\bootstrap.jar


stimmt das?  weil wen ich auf ändern gehe finde ich kein jvm.dll !!!


----------



## bronks (22. Mrz 2006)

joogi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Also in der KOnfiguration von Tomcat wird folgendes im Reiter "Java" für die JVM angegeben: C:\Programme\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\client\jvm.dll ....


Genau da liegt das Problem. Schau mal in die Umgebungsvarialbe JAVA_HOME. Da muß unbedingt der Pfad zu einem JDK drinstehen, weil sonst der Compiler nicht gefunden wird. Du hast m.E. dort den Pfad zur JRE stehen ...


----------



## joogi (22. Mrz 2006)

..also ich hab in den Umgebungsvariablen.(XP)   in Systemvariablen:

variable: Path
Wert: C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.5.0\bin

also schon das jdk !... hmm muss der Wert auch JAVA_HOME heißen?


----------



## bronks (23. Mrz 2006)

Genau! Das mit dem Path ist korrekt so.

Bei der Tomcatinstallation wird normalerweise die Varialbe JAVA_HOME angelegt. Ohne diese bekommt man Tomcat normalerweise garnicht zum laufen.

Schau noch mal gründlich nach ob JAVA_HOME nicht irgendwo bei den System- oder Benutzervariablen steht.

Wenn nein, dann lege die Variable mit folgendem Wert an: C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.5.0, aber irgendwo müßte die Variable schon existieren ..., dann ändere den Wert ...


----------



## padde479 (27. Mrz 2006)

Ich würde Dir empfehlen das Paket java.util.* zu importieren. Dann klappt's auch.


```
<@ page import="java.util.*">
```


----------

